# What is she doing?



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Last night I gave Erin some mealworms which she gobbled up. She then went into her igloo and after a few moments started doing this. 




She did it for quite some time (long enough for me to go and get my phone anyway) and only stopped when I gently moved the corner of her fleece liner and rolled her onto her back.

There's three things I think it could be 
1. She was dreaming
2. She was having a seizure
3. She is actually a he and having some 'private time'

I held her this morning when I went in to check on her. I don't normally take her out in the morning but I was awake earlier than normal and she didn't seem too pissed off when I woke her up and tried to hold her. Plus I couldn't resist her wee face. I double and triple checked and she's definitely a girl.

I'm not sure that there was enough time between her going into her igloo and falling into such a deep sleep that she started twitching like this, so I'm not sure she was dreaming.

So does that mean she had a seizure?  I sincerely hope not. After I stopped her she just looked and me and found somewhere else to go back to sleep but stopped making those movements. She also behaved normally and pooped on me when I took her out in the morning. She did eat slightly less (1g less) than she has been these past few days but she is due for a weigh in today and I don't think she has lost any weight.

Is there anything else it might be?


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Also the sounds in the video are coming from the to next door, not her


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have seen seizures in animals before (not hedgehogs) but it looked very different - to me this looks just like my hedgehogs falling asleep or males having boytime.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

my little girl does this sometimes and for her it is always either
1) she is licking her feet (like a cat... its weird)
2) she is having a dream/nightmare and is tucking her body in


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Doesn't look like a seizure. It just might be something she does to help herself fall asleep
-gi


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep, that looks like what my girl does when she cleans her feet or licks her belly. I've been able to see the action when she does it with her underside visible too and it is cute!!

Sometimes my hedgie does this accompanied by very even hisses though (like a person panting in their sleep from a nightmare), so I think it can also be dreaming, as suggested above.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I'm glad that's it's not a seizure. I thought that it probably wasn't because I was able to 'wake her up' pretty easily and she acted normal afterwards, but I just wanted to be sure. I've never seen her do it before. Thanks everyone


----------

